# SuperCoder or EncoderPro



## erickalm (Mar 1, 2011)

Our facility currently uses EncoderPro, however we have recently done a trial run with SuperCoder. I am an avid user of EncoderPro but SuperCoder has me very impressed. Personally I like both equally. But I was curious to see which one other coders preferred.

Anyone use either/or? Have any feedback? Which one would you prefer, and why? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Mar 2, 2011)

Supercoder gives the coder the most "kick" for their investment.  It provides the user the lay descriptions, the RVU's, the medicare fee schedule based on the geographical area selected, modifier indicators, a terrific CCI tool, where you can select how many codes you want to compare and Supercoder gives you information on whether the codes are bundled and whether a modifier will allow unbundling.  

Supercoder also includes access to one specialty's newsletter's resources, giving the resources of The Coding Institute's wisdom to the subscriber.  So, with the basic subscription, you have all the articles written about that specialty at your fingertips.  And for an additional fee, you can get more than one specialties. 

 Supercoder provides CPT Assistant from the AMA at the cost that the AMA provides it to them, so for a nominal cost you have access to current and archives of CPT Assistant.  

And they have added a cross coder, so you can see the ICD-9 codes associated with a CPT code.  It also has a ICD-9 to ICD-10 bridge and ICD-10 to ICD-9 bridge.  This information is just so interesting!

Did I forget to mention the Medicare information, the LCD's, NCD's, Transmittals and more, that is all available in Supercoder too.

There is even more in the product, I just can't remember it all.  It is always available to you, as long as you are connected to the internet, including on my Droid phone, where i just have to go on my Google Browser, to www.supercoder.com, log on and I have access on my smartphone.  All this for as low as $9.95 a month per user.  And they offer quantity discounts to larger groups who have many users.  

I suggest you get a demo and try one of their free test drives.  There is not a more comprehensive and user friendly product for a coder's needs, whether you are a physician, in the coding department, the check out desk, the billing department, the appeals department, practice audit and compliance or practice management.  I do not work for Supercoder, I am just a user.


----------



## marvelh (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had the opportunity to have access to several various internet based coding resource applications, including Supercoder.  

I personally like the screen layout of Supercoder.  All of the coding resource information is very easy to find and intuitive - just a click away in most cases.  Not only is it easy to use but also reasonably priced in comparison to many other online resources, particularly with all the access to the various tools, etc.


----------



## erickalm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you both for your response. It has been very helpful!


----------



## Jacoder (Mar 9, 2011)

I've noticed that Supercoder is rather slow compared to Encoder Pro. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------

